# نظام رجيم سهل تنفيذه



## سندريلا 2011 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*
http://7abebeltalaba.ahlamontada.com/t406-topic#641*



الافطار كوب لبن منزوع الدسم+2بقسماط او ربع رغيف مصرى او بيضتين +ربع رغيف عيش

او معلقة جبنه فيتا  +ربع رغيف عيشاو 2كوب زبادى
الغذاء  مغرفة خضار مطبوخ + قطعة لحم بحجم الكف  +نصف رغيف عيش او ربع فرخه  +نصف  رغيف عيش او 4 ملاعق ارز  +ومغرفة خضار مصفاه من الصلصه او 2سمكه ونصف رغيف  عيش وطبق سلاطه خضراء او علبة تونه مصفاه من الزيت

العشاء فاكهة صنف واحد اى كميه او 3 ملاعق فول +ربع رغيف عيش
او كوب زبادى  +2ثمرة فاكهةاو كوب لبن او شاى  ل +3بقسماط او 2بيضه او ملعقة جبنه فيتا او قطعة جبنه بيضاء صغيرة+ربع رغيف عيش
هذا النظام لمدة 15 يوم وبعديها ناخذ يوم راحه





*
*





*1*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرررررررررررررررسى يامارى​​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليكى ياكركر باهتمامك بقراءة مواضيعى واى خدعه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى ياكركر باهتمامك بقراءة مواضيعى واى خدعه



*تسلم خدعك ياقمررررررررررررررررررررر​​*


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فعلا حلو جدااااااااااا

شكراا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رائع جدا
شكرا لمجهودك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فعلا حلو جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراا يا قمر
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا كاندى انتى اللى قمر ياقمر


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع جدا
> شكرا لمجهودك
> ربنا يباركك*​


ميرسى استاذى كثيرا


----------

